# planetinverts.com



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

Looks like planetinverts.com pulled the plug last night.....

Dont use this thread as a WOOD bashing session, as there has been enough of that. I just thought the members would want to know since there is a lot of outstanding issues with the owner. 

chaz


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm lost, someone fill me in on what's happening?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

There were problems with the owner, so he's no longer a forum member or site sponsor, you should probably PM one of the Mods if you really need more details.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

That sucks. I don't know (or particularly care) about all of the $/banning/etc. issues, but I and many others contributed lots of articles and info to that site, and it's a shame to see it all lost.


----------



## hooha (Mar 14, 2004)

looks like the site needs payment on the webhosting - there's a message on the page asking the owner to contact them....


----------



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

Well, LOL, its back up. Sorry for the posting.

Can a mod please lock this thread?


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Done


----------

